# New Marriott Visa Card



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 24, 2013)

Not sure if folks have been getting these new cards for a while but I just got my new one in the mail.

Has the new smart chip technology, is quite heavy compared to old card, and now has my MR number on back of card.  Cool!

The new chip will come in very handy in Europe.  Previously I was unable to use my old card in many places throughout Europe becuase it didn't have the chip.  Glad to see they have addressed some of thise global concerns.

This is the best card I have used in a while. No foreign transaction fees, 5 points for every dollar at Marriotts, 2 points for Airline Tickets, car rentals, and restaurants.  Not to mention the free elite nights and anniversary e-certificate for Cat. 1-5 hotel.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Jan 24, 2013)

yep, just got mine too.  We have three separate black cards.  Only use one of them to accumulate points, the other two are just cat 1-5 free night suppliers.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 24, 2013)

Our card expired 6/12 and we got a new card then but it's not this new snazzy card that you're talking about.  I guess this means we'll have to wait for the 6/15 expiration date to get the new one, unless we call and ask for replacements?  I won't bother unless we plan a Europe trip.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought the new card was really cool but now I am getting tired of it. Everywhere I go the clerk comments about how heavy and strange it is. It's getting old.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 24, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I thought the new card was really cool but now I am getting tired of it. Everywhere I go the clerk comments about how heavy and strange it is. It's getting old.



I would tend to agree about the card.  But the MR points are irresistable so they can comment all they want while I collect my points!


----------



## Steve A (Jan 24, 2013)

Our black card didn't expire until March, but we are planning a 13 day May-June trip to the UK (all with MR points BTW), and after reading lots of stuff on the internet we called and ask for chipped cards. We got them yesterday.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 24, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I thought the new card was really cool but now I am getting tired of it. Everywhere I go the clerk comments about how heavy and strange it is. It's getting old.



This is nothing compared to my Chase Sapphire card. I actually had someone at Lowes comment on how heavy it was and asked me if I had tried to cut it! He obviously didn't own any credit cards. LOL.


----------



## tiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, but I don't understand how these chip cards work.  I know they are used and expected in Europe, but what about here in US?  Do these cards also have a strip?  Are the chip cards more vulnerable to theft...I mean, are these the cards you need to carry in a protective wallet/sleeve so the data can't be scanned without you knowing? 

I know no card is 100% safe, and we will be getting a chip card soon anyway (renewal date is June).  But we are heading to the UK in May, and are wondering if we would be better off getting our new cards now.  Previous advice on this board had been to just take the "old" black card, since it would be accepted virtually everywhere there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2013)

tiel said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I don't understand how these chip cards work.  I know they are used and expected in Europe, but what about here in US?  Do these cards also have a strip?  Are the chip cards more vulnerable to theft...I mean, are these the cards you need to carry in a protective wallet/sleeve so the data can't be scanned without you knowing?
> 
> I know no card is 100% safe, and we will be getting a chip card soon anyway (renewal date is June).  But we are heading to the UK in May, and are wondering if we would be better off getting our new cards now.  Previous advice on this board had been to just take the "old" black card, since it would be accepted virtually everywhere there.



These chips are different from RFID chips that are not really visible simply looking at the card. Chips in the new cards actually have to come in contact with the reader, so I don't think information can be gleaned by simply passing them close to a reader.

Another thing to note, a chip does you no good unless you have also setup a pin and know what that pin is.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Our card expired 6/12 and we got a new card then but it's not this new snazzy card that you're talking about.  I guess this means we'll have to wait for the 6/15 expiration date to get the new one, unless we call and ask for replacements?  I won't bother unless we plan a Europe trip.



Same here, my wife got a card last year, obviously before they switched to the chip and pin card. We won't bother getting new ones unless we plan a European trip.


----------



## vacationcrazy (Jan 24, 2013)

mjkkb2 said:


> yep, just got mine too.  We have three separate black cards.  Only use one of them to accumulate points, the other two are just cat 1-5 free night suppliers.[/QUOTE
> 
> How do you have three of them?  Are you allowed to open more than one per person?


----------



## chriskre (Jan 24, 2013)

mjkkb2 said:


> yep, just got mine too.  We have three separate black cards.  Only use one of them to accumulate points, the other two are just cat 1-5 free night suppliers.



So what's the logic in this?  Just curious because don't you have to pay a yearly fee on all of them?  I only get one free category 1-4 night per year.  Is this some other deal?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2013)

chriskre said:


> So what's the logic in this?  Just curious because don't you have to pay a yearly fee on all of them?  I only get one free category 1-4 night per year.  Is this some other deal?



I thought the free night on your card anniversary is a Cat 1-5 cert? Perhaps you are confusing this with the one you get on signup of the card that is a cat 1-4. I still don't understand why one would have three cards.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 24, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought the free night on your card anniversary is a Cat 1-5 cert? Perhaps you are confusing this with the one you get on signup of the card that is a cat 1-4. I still don't understand why one would have three cards.



Maybe so because I just got the card again recently after a churn.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 24, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought the free night on your card anniversary is a Cat 1-5 cert? Perhaps you are confusing this with the one you get on signup of the card that is a cat 1-4. I still don't understand why one would have three cards.



Yes, it's a Cat 1-5 cert that is given.  Three cards means 3 e-certificates for 3 free nights.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 24, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Yes, it's a Cat 1-5 cert that is given.  Three cards means 3 e-certificates for 3 free nights.



But if you are paying the yearly fee then is it really free?
It's more like a discount.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2013)

chriskre said:


> But if you are paying the yearly fee then is it really free?
> It's more like a discount.



I guess it depends on what you get out of it. I have read about people booking a room that would normally cost over $200 with that cat 1-5 cert. The annual fee makes in a bargain. Of course if you are just spending a night somewhere that you otherwise wouldn't do if you didn't have the free cert, you have really just wasted the money that is tied up in the annual fee. Kind of like using a coupon just because you have it but never actually needing or using the product you bought. You really didn't save money.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess the card isn't in Canada but curious why it is heavy compared to other cards.  Also, can it be read 30 ft away by one of those gizmos on EBay?

Brian


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> I guess the card isn't in Canada but curious why it is heavy compared to other cards.  Also, can it be read 30 ft away by one of those gizmos on EBay?
> 
> Brian



I don't believe so, the Chip and PIN is different technology that RFID which is susceptible to fraud by someone capturing information by passing a reader close to the card. Chip and PIN must be inserted in to the reader in order for it to function.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 24, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> I guess the card isn't in Canada but curious why it is heavy compared to other cards.  Also, can it be read 30 ft away by one of those gizmos on EBay?
> 
> Brian



The Black Marriott Visa card uses a Chip and Signature technology NOT Chip and Pin technology.

Its the same type of chip used for your passport.  It uses embedded technology so it can't be compromised from a distance.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> The Black Marriott Visa card uses a Chip and Signature technology NOT Chip and Pin technology.
> 
> Its the same type of chip used for your passport.  It uses embedded technology so it can't be compromised from a distance.



So how is a Chip and Signature card more secure than magnetic strip? While more difficult to duplicate, someone could still steal your physical card and use it to incur transactions. It also seems like in some places in Europe, Chip and PIN is still required and Chip and Signature may not always be 100% reliable to use for all transactions


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 24, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> So how is a Chip and Signature card more secure than magnetic strip? While more difficult to duplicate, someone could still steal your physical card and use it to incur transactions. It also seems like in some places in Europe, Chip and PIN is still required and Chip and Signature may not always be 100% reliable to use for all transactions



Acually, the chip and signature technology is similar to the Mag swipe.  I agree, in Holland a few weeks back I needed a Chip and Pin card to purchase rail tickets.  But this requirement varies by country so I guess they could not force everyone to use chip and pin functionality.

The main benefit of the chip technology is its ability to defend against copying.

Chip and signature technology is not quite as secure as chip-and-PIN cards but are more so than magnetic stripe credit cards in light of the embedded computer chip. Chip-and-signature credit cards are generally accepted everywhere chip-and-PIN cards are, with the exception of certain unmanned payment terminals equipped to take chip-based cards (e.g. Rail Stations in Europe).

http://www.cardhub.com/edu/chip-and-pin-vs-chip-and-signature/

FT


----------



## m61376 (Jan 25, 2013)

Now for the stupid question of the day: regular cc's can't be used overseas anymore? Haven't been to Europe in a few years, but we were actually talking about taking a long weekend in London again. Will I have a problem with my black Marriott Visa that I got last year?


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 25, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Now for the stupid question of the day: regular cc's can't be used overseas anymore? Haven't been to Europe in a few years, but we were actually talking about taking a long weekend in London again. Will I have a problem with my black Marriott Visa that I got last year?




We just called Marriott, and they said that we SHOULD have received our new chip-card already - they started being issued in November - and that yes, this is the technology that is most widely accepted in Europe.  They are overnighting our cards to us - metal, and heavier, but the clip is visible.

We also called AMEX - they have not updated yet (!) to this technology, so just said that we should tell the vendors to key-in each number . . .

OK - before we go to Europe this summer - anything ELSE we should know about financial stuff, etc.?  We are taking a tour to Poland - not a Marriott trip.  However, we will be going off on our own a little bit - I speak Polish well, and DH is into Rosetta Stone (the spelling alone is making him roll his eyes!) and we do not want to be caught flat-footed.

As always - TUG comes through with great info!

Mamianka


----------



## Steve A (Jan 25, 2013)

What about using debit cards in Europe? I have one from the credit union and it is non-chipped. Are any debit cards chipped? It does require a pin for use. Can it be used in unmanned machines in England and Scotland?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 25, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Yes, it's a Cat 1-5 cert that is given.  Three cards means 3 e-certificates for 3 free nights.



I was specifically given a Cat 1-4 for signing up for a new card. When I looked in the terms and conditions it said a Cat 1-5 on anniversary. I also found links to ads referencing Cat 1-5 but I think they were old. It looks like they changed the new sign-up to be 1-4. Here is a copy paste of the current advertised offer.



> *Marriott Rewards Premier Credit Card*
> •50,000 bonus points after you spend $1,000 in your first 3 months from account opening
> •1 free night stay after account approval (*Category 1-4 hotels*)
> •Unlimited Point Accumulation
> ...


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 25, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I was specifically given a Cat 1-4 for signing up for a new card. When I looked in the terms and conditions it said a Cat 1-5 on anniversary. I also found links to ads referencing Cat 1-5 but I think they were old. It looks like they changed the new sign-up to be 1-4. Here is a copy paste of the current advertised offer.
> 
> "*... •1 free night stay after account approval (Category 1-4 hotels)
> ... •1 free night stay ever year after account anniversary (Category 1-5 hotels*"



The original cert, the sign-up bonus, is a Cat 1-4 but the certs issued annually on the anniversary are Cat 1-5.  That's how it's always worked for me.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2013)

Cat. 4 can be very nice. A lot of Marriott Residence Inns are 3 and 4.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 25, 2013)

mav said:


> Cat. 4 can be very nice. A lot of Marriott Residence Inns are 3 and 4.



I am not complaining one bit! I got denied 6 months ago apparently because my credit card utilization was too high. I waited 6 months and right before maintenance fees were due and got approved. 15 elite credits, 50,000 mrp, 1 free night, 5 points per dollar on maintenance fees....I was very happy


----------



## mjkkb2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mamianka said:


> We just called Marriott, and they said that we SHOULD have received our new chip-card already - they started being issued in November - and that yes, this is the technology that is most widely accepted in Europe.  They are overnighting our cards to us - metal, and heavier, but the clip is visible.
> 
> We also called AMEX - they have not updated yet (!) to this technology, so just said that we should tell the vendors to key-in each number . . .
> 
> ...



Have fun.  One piece of advice regarding Poland.  Watch your stuff!  It's a beautiful country with a lot to offer.  Unfortunately like many other eastern/central European places, there are a lot of people that prey on foreign tourists.  Be aware of your surroundings especially in the crowded places of big cities (museums, market squares, etc) where pick pocketing is common.  
I hope you get to experience good cuisine and have a great time.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Jan 25, 2013)

chriskre said:


> So what's the logic in this?  Just curious because don't you have to pay a yearly fee on all of them?  I only get one free category 1-4 night per year.  Is this some other deal?



Yes, but we use ours every summer in one of the VA beach oceanfront marriotts (most of them recently got upgraded to CAT 6 or 7 but there still one CAT 5) that cost $300 plus per night to rent.  That’s our reasoning for the annual fee times three.  

And yes one individual can have three separate credit accounts (black cards).  So technically a married couple should be able to open a total of six ‘black card’ accounts if desired.  Two regular black cards and one under business (if one has a business).  Of course that may trigger some red flag and free Certificates may be denied for multiple accounts.  We have three (2 in my wife’s name) and one in my name and are getting three CERTS anually, I’m thinking about getting one more under our business name.
regards


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 25, 2013)

mjkkb2 said:


> Have fun.  One piece of advice regarding Poland.  Watch your stuff!  It's a beautiful country with a lot to offer.  Unfortunately like many other eastern/central European places, there are a lot of people that prey on foreign tourists.  Be aware of your surroundings especially in the crowded places of big cities (museums, market squares, etc) where pick pocketing is common.
> I hope you get to experience good cuisine and have a great time.



Dzienkuje - but we are familiar with pick-pocket areas in other countries, and yet are not so arrogant to think that we could not be potential victims. We carry high-security *vault* bags and purses, and they are literally locked onto us (using computer cable).  We take no flashy stuff (all fake jewelry, and not CZ either - looks tempting to some), and wear nothing that identifies us as Americans, like our Yankee hats, etc.  Sure - we *look* like Americans - but are used to creative self-preservation.  Funny aside - most professional classical musicians (like us) have a beat-up, utilitarian cases for those times when our fine instrument in its GOOD case would be a target.  I had a friend who played violin in the Met opera orchestra, and would leave his tux at work in his locker, pack a white shirt, and take the subway back and forth from Brooklyn - going home near midnight some nights - with his $80,000 violin in a case with stickers and duct tape on it - and his bearded self in an old, dirty Navy peacoat and watch cap - and he would rock and mutter all the duration of his subway ride.  Never had a problem - or anyone sit near him, either . . .   Of course, this is not fool proof.  Years ago, Sir James Galway had several fine flutes in a gym bag, and someone lifted it off the floor when he only put it down for a minute. 

Mamianka


----------



## sparty (Jan 29, 2013)

Mamianka said:


> We just called Marriott, and they said that we SHOULD have received our new chip-card already - they started being issued in November - and that yes, this is the technology that is most widely accepted in Europe.  They are overnighting our cards to us - metal, and heavier, but the clip is visible.
> 
> We also called AMEX - they have not updated yet (!) to this technology, so just said that we should tell the vendors to key-in each number . . .
> 
> ...




I'm in Southern France this week and thought I would "test drive" the new Marriott Smart Card Visa.  Most the POS terminals have dual mag readers and smart card readers.  So to test it I did a mag swipe.. It failed, transaction denied, very good.  I put the card in the smart card slot, it read, and approved the transaction.

This is been in Europe for sometime, what is new is Marriott is actually using it.  Its not really being used in the US as far my experience goes. The Smart Card is basically the same Smart Card used in Cell Phones for the Sim card. 

The big benefit I see is that it authenticates you as the owner of the card, you can't copy or just use the numbers of your account.  I saw some earlier advice suggesting this, this goes against why the Smart Card is being used and I don't think on the back end they will allow a "typed in number" to go through.

I do believe Marriott Visa will (has?) change(d) their travel policy now, instead of denying a transaction because you're miles away from home, they have a more trusted form of authentication in the smart card and will let the transaction go through without *you* having to inform the credit card company you're traveling before hand.   Should make life better for tuggers/Marriott people.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 29, 2013)

mjkkb2 said:


> Yes, but we use ours every summer in one of the VA beach oceanfront marriotts (most of them recently got upgraded to CAT 6 or 7 but there still one CAT 5) that cost $300 plus per night to rent.  That’s our reasoning for the annual fee times three.
> 
> And yes one individual can have three separate credit accounts (black cards).  So technically a married couple should be able to open a total of six ‘black card’ accounts if desired.  Two regular black cards and one under business (if one has a business).  Of course that may trigger some red flag and free Certificates may be denied for multiple accounts.  We have three (2 in my wife’s name) and one in my name and are getting three CERTS anually, I’m thinking about getting one more under our business name.
> regards



Well in that case it makes sense. 
I wish I could use this at Crystal Shores then I'd do the same.


----------



## sparty (Aug 15, 2013)

*New Marriott Carbon Fiber Smart Credit Card*

So I learned something new today coming back from France, don't leave your Marriott credit card in your pocket, the new one that's carbon fiber with a smart card chip on it.

I set of the metal detector then security did a manual scan and had a bit of hard time believing it was the credit card that set off the metal detector.

So word of advice, don't leave the new Marriott credit card in your pocket when going through metal detectors or any detectors here in the US.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Aug 15, 2013)

While we are on the subject of European trips, what do you all recommend for technology while traveling? I feel I can do without my phone, but would be lost without my I Pad. Would I be able to access wireless Internet service while traveling in Italy, without  incurring roaming fees?


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 15, 2013)

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> While we are on the subject of European trips, what do you all recommend for technology while traveling? I feel I can do without my phone, but would be lost without my I Pad. Would I be able to access wireless Internet service while traveling in Italy, without  incurring roaming fees?



Yes, if you have AT&T. No, if you have Verizon. The others I'm not sure about.


----------



## Sunbum (Aug 16, 2013)

*Chip Cards*

You don"t have to travel to Europe to see the chip cards. In Canada, we have been using them for 3 or 4 years now. That last company to issue chip cards was AMEX.(not sure why they were so slow to bring them out). Most started years ago. I have had a Marriott chip card for a couple years.

They are way more secure then the old swipe type. The user of the card must know the 4 digit PIN number or the card won"t work. The best part is that you no longer have to sign the credit card reciepts Your PIN acts as a signature.

Sounds to me the the US is the only country that does not have them in full use yet. It probably has something to do with the collaspe of the US banking system a few years back. (put them behind).


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 16, 2013)

Sunbum said:


> You don"t have to travel to Europe to see the chip cards. In Canada, we have been using them for 3 or 4 years now. That last company to issue chip cards was AMEX.(not sure why they were so slow to bring them out). Most started years ago. I have had a Marriott chip card for a couple years.
> 
> They are way more secure then the old swipe type. The user of the card must know the 4 digit PIN number or the card won"t work. The best part is that you no longer have to sign the credit card reciepts Your PIN acts as a signature.
> 
> Sounds to me the the US is the only country that does not have them in full use yet. It probably has something to do with the collaspe of the US banking system a few years back. (put them behind).



Same reason as many countries. The retailers often own the processing equipment and don't want to pay the cost of the new equipment. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been using my chip-based Marriott Visa quite a bit, and almost every (US) clerk who has taken it made a comment about how heavy it was.  They had obviously never seen a chip-based card before.

I don't think I've been to a single place (in the US) that had a chip-reader to insert it in.  Instead, they swipe it like a normal credit card.  It seems like it's a little thicker than a normal card, so it gets a lot more wear on the normal card swipers.  In fact, after just a few months, I'm already starting to have problems with people being able to scan it.


----------



## Steve A (Aug 16, 2013)

I got a Marriott chipped card for our May-June Europe trip. Used it there with no problems. Here's what I don't understand: what is the point of the chip if there is no requirement to enter a pin? How does it make it different from any other card?


----------



## Safti (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, Sunbum is right. We Canadians have had the chip cards for years. I don't notice that it weighs more but it certainly is more secure. Insert in machine, use a PIN instead of a signature. Can also tap it on some machines so don't even need to insert. They are also being used in Europe for security measures. I've never set off the security machines at the airport with any of my chip cards (and I have 4 of them). By the way, our new passports have chips in them as well.


----------



## Swice (Aug 16, 2013)

*Used it last month*

Used it last month during our Canadian cruise.     It was interesting to see how it worked...    they inserted my card, ran the transaction with the card still sticking half-way in the machine, and then handed the entire hand-held machine to me to add the tip and press ok.    

I've yet to have any business use the chip in the U.S.    ...And like others, almost every clerk comments about how heavy it is.


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 16, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I've been using my chip-based Marriott Visa quite a bit, and almost every (US) clerk who has taken it made a comment about how heavy it was.  They had obviously never seen a chip-based card before.
> 
> I don't think I've been to a single place (in the US) that had a chip-reader to insert it in.  Instead, they swipe it like a normal credit card.  It seems like it's a little thicker than a normal card, so it gets a lot more wear on the normal card swipers.  In fact, after just a few months, I'm already starting to have problems with people being able to scan it.


There is no noticable weight difference. The weight is the new a Chase metal premium cards. The United club and Chase sapphire are the ones I knew were issued like that. 


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Aug 16, 2013)

The worst part about this card is that every single place I use it, the cashier wants to strike up a conversation about how heavy it is. The first few times was OK, but now it's just annoying. I've even had the same cashier do the same thing on two different visits.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 16, 2013)

Steve A said:


> I got a Marriott chipped card for our May-June Europe trip. Used it there with no problems. Here's what I don't understand: what is the point of the chip if there is no requirement to enter a pin? How does it make it different from any other card?



Other cards can be counterfeited fairly easily. These require a whole new level technology to counterfeit so for the time being, they are safer.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Other cards can be counterfeited fairly easily. These require a whole new level technology to counterfeit so for the time being, they are safer.



But once the technology for chip based cards is hacked and cheap, we will have the same problem with chip based cards that we have with swipe cards today. It is only a matter of time. Not if, but when. They really need to institute chip and pin, not chip and signature.


----------



## JimC (Aug 16, 2013)

Actually chip and biometric is safer.  Chips can also be designed to create a unique authentication key with each transaction, which would be nearly impossible to crack.


----------



## Sunbum (Aug 16, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> But once the technology for chip based cards is hacked and cheap, we will have the same problem with chip based cards that we have with swipe cards today. It is only a matter of time. Not if, but when. They really need to institute chip and pin, not chip and signature.



They are chip and pin. As long as the retaiiler as the up to date equipment. 95% of Canadian retailers are using it. It took a couple years to get them all up to speed.


----------



## chunkygal (Aug 16, 2013)

My husband could not use many of his cards places due to no chips. He travels with the military and we are definitely getting the new card if nothing else no transaction fees. That being said, our dtr traveled in greeceand Italy. Many of her friends were pickpocketed and purses stolen along with all the accompaning hassles my dtr bought a purse from pacsafe on amazon..steel ribbing so can't be cut and grabbed and RFID blocking pockets. Only $60 or so so well worth it.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 17, 2013)

Only one place recently asked me about a pin- good thing, since I don't have one. We just got the newer cards when our old ones were compromised. Am I supposed to set up a pin somehow?


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 17, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Only one place recently asked me about a pin- good thing, since I don't have one. We just got the newer cards when our old ones were compromised. Am I supposed to set up a pin somehow?



These are chip and signature not Chip and pin. The card knows and the retailers systems know to spit out a signature receipt not ask for a pin. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 21, 2013)

My husband used his Marriott credit card so much that the end broke off, so we had to order a replacement. His first comment was how much heavier the new one is compared to the old one.

Sheila


----------



## JudyS (Aug 21, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> ...
> This is the best card I have used in a while. No foreign transaction fees, 5 points for every dollar at Marriotts, 2 points for Airline Tickets, car rentals, and restaurants.  Not to mention the free elite nights and anniversary e-certificate for Cat. 1-5 hotel.


Anyone here want to estimate what a Marriott Reward point is worth in cash? I'm enrolled in Marriott Rewards, but I've never spent any time learning their system.

Also, is there currently a bonus for signing up for this Visa card?


----------



## Bernie8245 (Aug 21, 2013)

Judy S,
     I just signed up for a Marriott Rewards card and got it in the mail yesterday. I get a free night stay in a category 1-4 hotel that is already in my account and 70,000 points when I spend $1000 in the first 3 months. I too am a Marriott rewards member but I never had a Marriott credit card until now. I'm planning to use the free night in October on our way to Virginia Beach.
Bernie


----------



## swaits (Aug 21, 2013)

JudyS said:


> Anyone here want to estimate what a Marriott Reward point is worth in cash? ?



Between $0.005 and $0.01. Depends how you use the points. If you're more creative and use them wisely, their value rises, maybe even above the range I've given.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 21, 2013)

Bernie8245 said:


> Judy S,
> I just signed up for a Marriott Rewards card and got it in the mail yesterday. I get a free night stay in a category 1-4 hotel that is already in my account and 70,000 points when I spend $1000 in the first 3 months. I too am a Marriott rewards member but I never had a Marriott credit card until now. I'm planning to use the free night in October on our way to Virginia Beach.
> Bernie



70K is a great bonus! I don't think I got nearly that many when I signed up a few years ago. Maybe it is time to get DH his own card.

Sheila


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 21, 2013)

sfwilshire said:


> 70K is a great bonus! I don't think I got nearly that many when I signed up a few years ago. Maybe it is time to get DH his own card.
> 
> Sheila



If you do, make sure you time it right so that your renewal dates are about 6 months apart.  This way your Category 1-5 free night that you get on renewal are spaced out to cover the entire year.  That's what we did and it works great.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 21, 2013)

Sounds like a nice credit card! Thanks for the information!


----------

